# Aunties and Uncles, this is Maddie I'm going to be a BIG sister



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

It's been so hard keeping this secret, but I just had to share with you all, Maddie is getting a new sister, it's time, our hearts have been so broken over Matilda, we have been praying, praying God would lead us to another little one or fill our hearts with peace. 
Here's the story 
One day I was checking my list of AKC breeders and my eye went to Adura Maltese, I opened the web page and as I looked for a retired girl, I saw she had a retired show girl. 
So I emailed her, a couple days went by I hadn't heard back from her , so I emailed Chrisman Maltese, he got right back to me but said he didn't have a retired show girl, but he was friends with Katherine at Adura Maltese and he was forwarding my email to her.
I think at or around the same time I received a email from Katherine, I went back to her website and was looking at pictures, I noticed a very familiar little face, of one of our members baby. Lydiatug (Georgie girl), now I had met Lydia at National's in Spokane 2016 at that time I met Gegorie 
, I fell in love with beautiful Georgie and her sweet personality. So I text Lydia, oh my gosh the girl I was interested is Georgie girls litter mate. What's the odds of that.
I call that a God wink. The whole thing is definitely from God 
After a long talk with Katherine at Adura Maltese she allowed us to have her girl.
Soooo...... Soon we will welcome home CH. ADURA'S DEEP EN VOGUE GENEVA :wub:
Geneva is 5 she will be 6 Feb 12th, her personality is very similar to Maddie's, we are so very excited, Maddie has been lonely so once they get to know one another I'm sure they will be best friends.
I honestly believe Matilda would want Geneva to be our fluff baby. Matilda was such a happy little girl, she lived life to the fullest, she would want Lorin, Maddie and me to do the same.
I don't have a current picture of Geneva but you can Google her name and see her picture. 
I ask Katherine if it was ok to share with you and she said of course.


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

I think you're right Paula, and I'm so very excited for you, Lorin & Maddie...jumping for joy as a matter of fact!!! Georgie and I can't wait til her sister meets her new sister Maddie for the first time, hoping you'll share a video or two, hint hint


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Congratulations Paula!!!!! I am so happy for you, Lorin and Maddie.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Yay! Yippee-Yahoo!:cheer::cheer::cheer:

When?


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

I'm so happy for you. Lydia's baby is simply exquisite, you are so lucky to be getting her sis. So now I need some measurements, you know, just to have on file!


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

Congratulations Paula! So happy for you and what a wonderful home this little one is going to have. Sounds like a win win for all of you. I found a picture of her and she is absolutely gorgeous!!!!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Paula, you already know how excited and happy that I am for you, Lorin, and Maddie.:tender:

Geneva is beautiful. :wub: She is blessed to have you and Lorin as her parents. And, finally sweet Maddie will have a little sister!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

She is beautiful. I have a feeling that she is going to be mommy's little girl.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Oh, how very exciting Paula and I am so very happy for all of that you will be adding a new little "Fluff" to your home. Cannot wait until you get her so that you can post pictures of her!!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Paula this is so exciting, I haven't googled Geneva yet but I'm sure she's beautiful. Maddie will love having a playmate again and she can only add joy to your home and what could be better than that?


----------



## Aviannah's Mom (Apr 28, 2017)

:happy: Paula I am so very happy for all of you! :happy: She is beautiful! :wub2: This simply makes me so "heart" happy! :tender:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

THIS is just the best news!!! I am so happy for you guys!! Can't wait to see her!


----------



## thesummergirl (Oct 1, 2018)

I am SOOOOOO excited for you guys! I know how hard losing your precious baby girl was on you (losing Lady Bella was the same for us), but it is true that the energy a new little one brings to your home is priceless. They never replace our heart dogs of course, but somehow or another our hearts just grow bigger and we welcome the new ones to love. I can't wait to hear how the two girls are together. You might recall, but Bella was NEVER going to allow another dog in her home - she'd declared she was to be an only child lol  . When we got Wilson & Cooper - well they freak if they are apart. So funny how they are all so very different. I hope your girls will bond quickly and that your lap will be full again soon with 2 gorgeous girls to cuddle. Hugs!


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

How wonderful. We know when it's time to move on. Congrats and hugs.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I am so excited for you. I have seen Georgie Girl and she is a real beauty so I'm sure her sister will be equally beautiful. I know how much you have been wanting a new addition and you certainly hit the jackpot with this girl. I can't wait till you send pictures of Maddie and her new sister.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Oh Wow, Congratulations! I love Georgie Girl too. Life is always better with two!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Paula - I'm so very happy for you and Lorin and Maddie. :chili::chili: Congrats on finding a wonderful sister for Maddie. I know that Matilda would be happy for you. Katherine is wonderful - she came to our aid in AMAR taking in a foster in her area. :wub: I can't wait to see photos of Geneva. Are you keeping her name?


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

lydiatug said:


> I think you're right Paula, and I'm so very excited for you, Lorin & Maddie...jumping for joy as a matter of fact!!! Georgie and I can't wait til her sister meets her new sister Maddie for the first time, hoping you'll share a video or two, hint hint


Lydia Not sure how to put a video on SM, if Geneva is as adorable as her sister I will be so blessed 



pippersmom said:


> Congratulations Paula!!!!! I am so happy for you, Lorin and Maddie.


Kathy thank you



edelweiss said:


> Yay! Yippee-Yahoo!:cheer::cheer::cheer:
> 
> When?


Geneva has her dental on the 16th so not sure when we will welcome her home, I will let everyone know for sure



Tanner's Mom said:


> I'm so happy for you. Lydia's baby is simply exquisite, you are so lucky to be getting her sis. So now I need some measurements, you know, just to have on file!


Marti once I have her home for a few days I will measure her, don't want to frighten her



maggie's mommy said:


> Congratulations Paula! So happy for you and what a wonderful home this little one is going to have. Sounds like a win win for all of you. I found a picture of her and she is absolutely gorgeous!!!!


Pat, we needed to find the perfect girl for us, it's been a long journey, thank you she is beautiful can't wait to see her in person 





Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Paula, you already know how excited and happy that I am for you, Lorin, and Maddie.:tender:
> 
> Geneva is beautiful. :wub: She is blessed to have you and Lorin as her parents. And, finally sweet Maddie will have a little sister!


Marie you were there from the start. So looking forward to laughter watching them play together 



wkomorow said:


> She is beautiful. I have a feeling that she is going to be mommy's little girl.


I hope so but Lorin has away with the girls:innocent:



Snuggle's Mom said:


> Oh, how very exciting Paula and I am so very happy for all of that you will be adding a new little "Fluff" to your home. Cannot wait until you get her so that you can post pictures of her!!


Once we have her in our arms the pictures will come lol , her hair is cut down because she just had puppies 12 weeks ago 



Maglily said:


> Paula this is so exciting, I haven't googled Geneva yet but I'm sure she's beautiful. Maddie will love having a playmate again and she can only add joy to your home and what could be better than that?


Brenda, little Maddie has been so lonely, she will be jealous at first but she will love having a sister


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Aviannah's Mom said:


> :happy: Paula I am so very happy for all of you! :happy: She is beautiful! :wub2: This simply makes me so "heart" happy! :tender:


Denise, losing Matilda just broke my heart, it's still hard, but it really is time for us to have joy and laughter here



The A Team said:


> THIS is just the best news!!! I am so happy for you guys!! Can't wait to see her!


Pat I wasn't sure if we would ever get another fluff, every time I tried the door shut, the day I heard from Katherine I cried, just felt right, God is good 



thesummergirl said:


> I am SOOOOOO excited for you guys! I know how hard losing your precious baby girl was on you (losing Lady Bella was the same for us), but it is true that the energy a new little one brings to your home is priceless. They never replace our heart dogs of course, but somehow or another our hearts just grow bigger and we welcome the new ones to love. I can't wait to hear how the two girls are together. You might recall, but Bella was NEVER going to allow another dog in her home - she'd declared she was to be an only child lol  . When we got Wilson & Cooper - well they freak if they are apart. So funny how they are all so very different. I hope your girls will bond quickly and that your lap will be full again soon with 2 gorgeous girls to cuddle. Hugs!


Bridget it's been a long sad time for me, my heart has never been so broken, not a day goes by that I don't tear up, I miss my Matilda so much, Lorin and I have been praying for God's will, I knew Geneva was the right one when I burst into tears, it's like a dam broke lose. So looking forward to seeing Maddie and Geneva together 



jane and addison said:


> How wonderful. We know when it's time to move on. Congrats and hugs.


It's so true, my heart has been broken so it's time for joy once again 



revakb2 said:


> I am so excited for you. I have seen Georgie Girl and she is a real beauty so I'm sure her sister will be equally beautiful. I know how much you have been wanting a new addition and you certainly hit the jackpot with this girl. I can't wait till you send pictures of Maddie and her new sister.



Reva thank you , I wasn't sure I wanted another because it hurts so bad to lose them, but LOVE conquerors over, so looking forward to having her. It will take time for all of us, but it will be worth it in the end. Geneva is a beauty. Georgie girl well she's perfect 



mdbflorida said:


> Oh Wow, Congratulations! I love Georgie Girl too. Life is always better with two!


Yes life is better with two, I think one gets lonely if they have been brought up with another. 
Lydia hit the jackpot with Georgie girl, I'm thinking I might have hit one also, so glad your here:wub:



Snowbody said:


> Paula - I'm so very happy for you and Lorin and Maddie. :chili::chili: Congrats on finding a wonderful sister for Maddie. I know that Matilda would be happy for you. Katherine is wonderful - she came to our aid in AMAR taking in a foster in her area. :wub: I can't wait to see photos of Geneva. Are you keeping her name?


Katherine is so easy to talk with, I could tell she is kind and caring. I will post pictures for sure.
Yes I love old fashion names like Matilda and now Geneva, I wish Maddie had a older name from years ago.


----------



## Aviannah's Mom (Apr 28, 2017)

Matilda's mommy said:


> Denise, losing Matilda just broke my heart, it's still hard, but it really is time for us to have joy and laughter here


Paula loosing her had to be devastating and heartbreaking. You guys have been through a lot lately. I can not think of a better way to bring some joy and laughter into your lives, this breed is amazing and full of love to give. :wub:


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Oh my goodness, Paula! I am so excited for you!!!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Aviannah's Mom said:


> Paula loosing her had to be devastating and heartbreaking. You guys have been through a lot lately. I can not think of a better way to bring some joy and laughter into your lives, this breed is amazing and full of love to give. :wub:


Geneva will be greatly loved by all of our family. I seriously can't wait for Maddie to have a playmate, she was raised with many fluffs so I'm thinking she's lonely 



Madison's Mom said:


> Oh my goodness, Paula! I am so excited for you!!!



Glenda it truly is exciting, I can't wait to introduce Geneva to her aunties and uncles


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Omgosh, Paula...congratulations!! She is a stunner. I'm so happy for you. I can't wait for you to get her in your arms. When does she arrive?


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

maddysmom said:


> Omgosh, Paula...congratulations!! She is a stunner. I'm so happy for you. I can't wait for you to get her in your arms. When does she arrive?


Joanne she has her dental on the 16th, then the count down :chili: Not sure on the date but will update soon


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Matilda's mommy said:


> Joanne she has her dental on the 16th, then the count down :chili: Not sure on the date but will update soon


Whoo hoo:chili: oh boy...how exciting! I can't wait till you get her. Again...so very happy for you!!


----------

